# austin area gravel



## uhland (Apr 29, 2011)

anyone out there know of gravel grinder rides around the austin area. i plan on doing the ride in canton next month but want to know if there are any places to just ride or any true gravel grinder rides around this part of texas

cheers


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

uhland said:


> anyone out there know of gravel grinder rides around the austin area. i plan on doing the ride in canton next month but want to know if there are any places to just ride or any true gravel grinder rides around this part of texas
> 
> cheers




Some good options, the best will be road trips/day trips 

Castell Grind

Castell Grind - A bike ride in Llano, TX

Risk Management Plan and Course Maps - Camino205,  presented by American Classic, offers gravel rides of 205, 105 or 25 miles - October 4, 2014 rain or shine!

For just general rides, near Austin, with a mix of rough chip seal and dirt look here

CycleTexas.com

If you need more help, come by the shop I work at. Or call for Ted 

Division 1 Bicycles /// Austin, Texas /// Bike Shop /// Cycling Gear


Bike Ride Profile | The Inaugural Mellow Johnny's Graveltopia Gravel Race near Bandera | Times and Records | Strava


----------

